# Sol list australia 2014-2015



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Hi all

Is there is any news for new or draft SOL List of Australia 2014-2015, effective from 1st July, 2014?

normally, after budget they issue it, if so please share the link for the general benefit

regards

:hat:


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

check on their DIBP website regular, I believe they have not released it yet. Maybe at the end of this month.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

So far this is all I've seen:










Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


> Tuesday, 13 May 2014
> 
> Growth in business visa programmes will be prioritised and over $300 million will be saved through changes to Australia's 2014-15 migration programme, Minister for Immigration and Border Protection, the Hon Scott Morrison, said today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Thank you Dear Warlock for sharing the update.

I have notice, you have extremely great result in IELTs, i must say more than "Congrats" for such exceptional results.

Please share the tip for such results in Reading and Listing.

Your tips will really helpful to many of us


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mtkhan786 said:


> Thank you Dear Warlock for sharing the update.
> 
> I have notice, you have extremely great result in IELTs, i must say more than "Congrats" for such exceptional results.
> 
> ...


Hi Mtkhan,

I used this website to prepare:

IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!

It basically teaches you HOW to do the test. It won't help you much if your English skills are not good enough.
It was great for listening/reading, but for speaking/writing it's not that great since there is no one to assess your essays or your speaking skills.

Also, look for other IELTS threads in the forum. There are plenty of tips and advice from other candidates.
Understanding how the test works is as important as having the required language ability (you can see sometimes even native speakers complaining about not getting the required band score...).

Good luck!


----------



## Mtkhan786 (May 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for your support. All the best


----------



## expat_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

One more thing to mention here...I do not have any Cisco certifications yet...just ITIL foundation certification


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> Hi Warlock,
> 
> Congratulations for your invitation. I am planning to get ACS assessment as Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> 
> ...



Hi Expat_2014,

Your duties seem fine.
What I can share with you based on what ACS consider/did not consider in my case, is that they are looking for evidences that you are working with IT/Infrastructure and not only with Telecommunications/Networks.
I worked 3 years for a ISP and I only had to deal with Cisco routers in this role - no servers, no other infrastructure devices. They didn't consider this position suitable on my assessment.

Take a look at this document, page 4:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration 
management and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating 
systems and configurations, and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems. 

Description of Employment Duties: 
 analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications, 
data models and diagrams in the development, configuration and integration of computer systems 
 researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured 
to operate at optimal performance 
 assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software, 
communications and operating systems 
 providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies 
 installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software 
database applications, servers and workstations 
 providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements 
 preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis 
and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance 
instructions 
 monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal 
network performance 

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: 
• Computer Communication 
• Computer Network Design 
• Computer Network management 
• Computer Network programming 
• Computer Network protocols 
• Data communications - (WAN, LAN) 
• Mobile technologies 
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS) 
• Wireless technologies - (Wireless Communication, Microwave Communication) 

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: 
• Assembler Languages - (Assembler Programming) 
• Client / Server related hardware and software 
• Computer Architecture 
• Computer Logic Design 
• Computer organization 
• Digital and signal processing 
• Digital circuits - (VLSI Design, Integrated Circuit Design) 
• Digital technology 
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, 
Computer Science I) 
• Microprocessors 
• Microwave technology 
• Network Component technologies 
• Network security 
• Optical communication technology 
• Peripherals and Interfacing 
• Project Management 
• Satellite communications


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

expat_2014 said:


> One more thing to mention here...I do not have any Cisco certifications yet...just ITIL foundation certification


Not a problem, as long as you have a college degree. When I applied, I had only CCNA and ITIL v3.

If your degree is not IT related, you should expect the worst - you can find other documents on their website describing the criteria used, but basically, only the experience you gained AFTER you finished college will be considered and also they will deduct at least 2 years from the total amount.

In my case, I had over 10 years of experience. They considered my first job invalid (as I was working while I was in college, so I lost 3 years there) and they also considered another job not suitable (3 more years lost, as I said above). So I ended up with only 4 years of experience.
Luckily, that was enough for me to pass the threshold.


----------



## areque (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you all for useful info!


----------

